# Should We add a "Thanks Charlie" Smiley to the Forum?



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Well it seems like this guy helps out most members on here!!!

So i think this is a worthwile addition!!

PLACE YOU VOTE!

I`ve also done a uick smiley!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

aaaaaah big kisses that is so sweet, I voted yes of course :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness I really appreciate the thought whether they go for it or not, you have almost brought a tear to my eye but I'm hard and all that so didn't quite manage  

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I did the other response :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I nearly did too just for comedy effect, but thought it probably wouldn't be necessary.

I was thinking maybe another voting option should be "who the f*** is Charlie" :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

HAHA! who reset the votes?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Charlie this, Charlie that. I'm sick of it.

Live long golfstrike [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

2 for and 5 against :lol: oooh my poor ego is getting a beating  and one of the yes votes was me :lol:

Charlie


----------

